# Validate Problem: document type does not allow element



## AJAX Lauch (23. Juni 2008)

Hi erstmal,

Also hier der Error beim validieren:
"document type does not allow element "div" here; missing one of "object", "applet", "map", "iframe", "button", "ins", "del" start-tag"

Betroffene Stelle:

```
<td>
	<a href="?dir_nl=aus_fort&amp;page_nl=navi_links&amp;td=1" onmouseover="farbe(td1);" onmouseout="farbe_o(td1);" class="iehack">
		<div id="td1" class="stat">Der Link</div>
	</a>
</td>
```


Darf ich einen Link nicht um ein Div legen oder wo liegt mein Fehler
weiß nich mehr weiter...


----------



## Maik (23. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Inline-Elemente dürfen nunmal keine Block-Elemente enthalten - siehe Elementreferenz für Inline-Elemente.

Stattdessen kann aber das a-Element mit Hilfe der display:block-Eigenschaft "Block-Level-Charakteristika" erhalten, und so die CSS-Formatierung des div-Elements übernehmen, die sich wohl hinter der Klasse *.stat* versteckt.

mfg Maik


----------



## AJAX Lauch (23. Juni 2008)

Vielen dank werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren


----------

